# muslims limited to two kids...



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally a policy devoted to curbing the population. Too bad the rest of the world isn't on board. Muslims and everyone else need to stop procreating for a while. It is sweet that Myanmar just keeps on being the " what the hell do we care" country, and I am sure this will become even more violent. They see the muslims as a problem, and lay down the law...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...p_ref=religion

Authorities in Myanmar's western Rakhine state have imposed a two-child limit for Muslim Rohingya families, a policy that does not apply to Buddhists in the area and comes amid accusations of ethnic cleansing in the aftermath of sectarian violence.

(post copied from bike board)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

crap, I didn't even know where Myanmar was, phooey on me. 

I think the official policy is "one less child one less bomb"


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha! they blow up so quicky dont they? the cruelty the brutality nessasary to get one to believe they have no worth, so they couldnt imagine the worth of another human being. who do they love, what they hope for...etc


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> haha! they blow up so quicky dont they? the cruelty the brutality nessasary to get one to believe they have no worth, so they couldnt imagine the worth of another human being. who do they love, what they hope for...etc


Death. They love death and nothing more. (I suggest we should help them out in that regard, but then I am a jerk.)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Careful, Paul will be here soon to tell you how evil you are for picking on muslims.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol I saw today a doc about us Muslim honor killings


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Careful, Paul will be here soon to tell you how evil you are for picking on muslims.


That is okay. I like Paul. He is wrong of course. But his arguments are thought out and he forces me to think which is always a good thing.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think they are going to need more children if they keep this crap up.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

As I've said before there must be a special place in hell for people who put a child in that situation. I hope they rot there.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It seems to me, the the less able people are to take care of their children, the more they want to have. That doesn't apply to any one religion or group of people, but all people in general.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cowards is all I can say.


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

I love how such a extreamist conservative convo was started by linking to a liberaly bias blog ... Not even a media sorce lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And we want to help these swine?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

stone wolf, you know me? extremist conservative? dont pretend you know me or anything about me...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I could easily use my words over a period of say, three years to co-opt my congregation to rise up and revolt against any group I choose. In a slow, methodical, approach using carefully chosen words and "catchy" phrases anyone can be led to do things that are very wrong because of their faith. I doubt that 10% would even be aware of the manipulation. I work very hard to reinforce the words and actions of Jesus to keep people from submitting to hysteria and hate.

Any time that someone supports hate - especially the hate of a specific group of people that they don't know - because of the actions of a few - it is just as wrong as what the Nazis did in Germany and western Europe. Most people didn't even realize that they were being manipulated into hating the most accepting and honest people I have ever come to know as well as other religions and those who were real patriots. 

That was in Nazi Germany and could never happen here, right? That is why there is such a big split between the caring and loving "liberals" and the "protectors pf big business" "conservatives" in this country. The division is necessary to divide the people into groups that will do anything to stop the other - even give up their God-given rights. 

Some people recognize the attacks on the first amendment while others are too busing concentration on their second amendment rights or the fourth, fifth or other rights to look at the big picture. Our rights are under attack and the best way to continue the attack is to keep us at each others throat. If you are too busy arguing about which enemy is the greatest then we lose it all. If the government can keep us focused on the "terror" then we can only see that when we see someone of that faith. Do you even know how many different sects of Islam exist? About the same number of sects of Christianity. That is why they fight among themselves because the most militant want to control the entire faith. The radicals are led by radical people who provide "power" to the powerless and offer rewards that are extremely attractive to those who have no reason to hope for the future. These people are easy to manipulate - all they have is their faith and that is defined by the Imam. One man with the absolute power of God slowly convinces them that a "holy war" is the only way to get reward.
These radical Imams don't have huge followings but those who do follow are slaves to whatever the Imam wants to say. Most Isamists are thoughtful and peacefull people who realize that there are parts of the Koran, like the Old Testament in our Bibles, that no longer apply in the modern world. There are many Imams that teach the love and tollerance that is the main message of the Koran.

To hate or condemn an entire population for the actions of a few is NEVER the right thing to do. It is just to arrest and prosecute those who commit crimes as is done in the USA but to condemn all Muslims? Where is that written in the Bible?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello PaulS, never knew you were a pastor. I would have given you more grace if I had known that before

Anyway I am not in the mood to do a in depth study with chapter and verse but lets us query this:

When God led the Israelites out of Egypt and led them to the promised land, (after the 40 years of wandering) HE told them to take the land and kill everyone (men, women and children). It is commonly understood that this "judgment" was predicated on prophets that were in that land for many years before and the natives rebuked Gods messengers and kept to their pagan ways. It was only after God offered truth to the pagans that he judged them and sent the Israelites to conquer them and for all intents and purposes extinct their cultures.

So in essence God condemned all the habitants of what was to become the promised land (3000 BC ish) because of their rebellion. So in this case an entire population was condemned for the actions of their leaders, It may have been just the leaders, or the population as a whole, but in any case God decided to judge the whole body of people and condemned them to death.

To bring it into the new testament, Jesus did not come to save the gentiles but only the Jews. Was the entire population of gentiles condemned before Jesus made the salvation of the cross available to us all through Paul's testimony? Paul went to Peter and confronted the Jews and made God's plan of salvation evident and available to all. So in essence ALL gentiles were condemned regardless of what they did before Jesus, so why would anyone outside of Christ NOT be condemned? 

And once someone is outside of Christ and not subject to natural law, why would they not be condemned? 

Don't even get me started about Abel and Cain.

Peace Brother


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I try to stay away from revealing that I am a minister just because people tend not to speak "honestly" to clergy in my view.
I like it when a man feels free to use his own words regardless of how "profain" they may sound. I like the "honesty" of it.
Bear in mind that I don't consider myself a preacher, I am a minister. The difference is that preachers tell you how you are supposed to live; aminister helps you deal with the way you do live. I am a servant of the people by my faith - even to those who do not believe in Him. I have it on good faith the He still believes in them.

Peace, indeed.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

And I ask myself, could the Witch Trials ever happen again?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In 2008 in a smallish town outside of Madison? three men tied a young woman to a post and tried to burn her because she was a self professed Wiccan. The police got there in time to prevent serious injury but bias is alive and well on many levels.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> In 2008 in a smallish town outside of Madison? three men tied a young woman to a post and tried to burn her because she was a self professed Wiccan. The police got there in time to prevent serious injury but bias is alive and well on many levels.


Gee, Paul, you had to go back to 2008?

Christian pastor gunned down by Hindus. No, no, not Hindus. Animists! No, darn...I got it wrong again! Wait, MUSLIMS!!! Yup. Hard to believe, but this is a confirmed case of Muslims behaving like Muslims.

Danged ol' Mormons behaving like....wait, it turns out that this was yet another case of Muslims Gone Qur'an on a Christian!

OK, enough of the tongue in cheek. Here is another example of Muslims attacking non-Muslims in accordance with Islam.

Gee, and how old is the oldest of articles? Not even 15 days old!

And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah, and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah... Allah (Himself) fighteth against them. How perverse are they! Qur'an 9:30.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can still not show why you should condemn a whole population for the acts of a few fanatics.
I agree with you, fanatics are bad. I just know that Muslims don't hold any patents of fanaticism.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You can still not show why you should condemn a whole population for the acts of a few fanatics.
> I agree with you, fanatics are bad. I just know that Muslims don't hold any patents of fanaticism.


And, you can't see that those people you call "fanatics" are merely the ones conducting themselves as jihadists. The "peaceful" ones who duly pay their zakat are the ones who fund terrorism all over the world. Well, them and the U.S. State Department, but that is a discussion for another thread. By the way, those who come into countries as poor little immigrants fleeing whatever are simply building a population of Muslims in dar al harb. As we know, "dar al harb" or _house of war_, is any land that is not conquered and controlled by Islam. As the Muslim community grows, it becomes increasingly clear that Muslims do not assimilate, but overtake. As I have already pointed out, Europe is learning this the dumb way. They could have looked at Lebanon and realized the truth.

Never we mind Europe, we need to realize Islam has a foothold in our country, too. Of course, it is easier to deny it and to ignore examples such as this....
...be warned, Muslims seem to enjoy using profanity when referring to us non-Christians.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I try to stay away from revealing that I am a minister just because people tend not to speak "honestly" to clergy in my view.
> I like it when a man feels free to use his own words regardless of how "profain" they may sound. I like the "honesty" of it.
> Bear in mind that I don't consider myself a preacher, I am a minister. The difference is that preachers tell you how you are supposed to live; aminister helps you deal with the way you do live. I am a servant of the people by my faith - even to those who do not believe in Him. I have it on good faith the He still believes in them.
> 
> Peace, indeed.


Please do not stay away from revealing anything. You are wrong on Muslims but absolutely right on SO MANY other things!  HEHEHE Our culture desperately needs clergy like you.

And yes - I am profain - "I give it to 'em dirty when I want it to stick".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Myanmar (formerly Burma) is as much in need of Christian clergy as are the Muslims they are trying to limit. Insane despotic rules are no fans of insane competition.
Missionaries don't last long in areas controlled by either.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Please do not stay away from revealing anything. You are wrong on Muslims but absolutely right on SO MANY other things!  HEHEHE Our culture desperately needs clergy like you.
> 
> And yes - I am profain - "I give it to 'em dirty when I want it to stick".


I have been referred to as the "irreverend reverend" more than a few times. On boards I would rather have people react to me as they would anyone else. I am just a man too so I need to gain and share information just like anyone else. I am not here to make enemies or to convert anyone. I do like to present what I see as a missing side to a one-sided thread but it seems that sometimes that threatens people so I tend tread lightly unless provoked. Then I forgive myself for being human and carry on.
You're a good man and your wife seems to be well centered too. 
I have been wrong before - If and when I see it I will admit to it....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have been referred to as the "irreverend reverend" more than a few times. On boards I would rather have people react to me as they would anyone else. I am just a man too so I need to gain and share information just like anyone else. I am not here to make enemies or to convert anyone. I do like to present what I see as a missing side to a one-sided thread but it seems that sometimes that threatens people so I tend tread lightly unless provoked. Then I forgive myself for being human and carry on.
> You're a good man and your wife seems to be well centered too.
> I have been wrong before - If and when I see it I will admit to it....


Every culture needs three classes to survive:

1 - The "healers" - doctors, nurses, clergy, etc.

2 - The "warriors" - military, cops, fire, EMTs

3 - The "builders" - merchants, engineers, etc.

We do not always agree, but we are all necessary.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I kind of fit into all three of those catagories...

can we add "antagonist" and teacher too?

I am really not a very good antagonist - I don't enjoy doing that. 

I have invented some things that have helped people and even built a few guns over the years but I am just as happy building my "garages" which are on hold until the electrician runs power to the breaker panel. Once that happens I can do the rest of the wiring and the finish the insides. I designed, and my brother and I have built the two structures. I have the ability to be a warrior - that part of me can be unsettling because it can seem so "out of context" when compared to the rest of my life but I have had to draw my weapon before and it was almost instinctual. I never had to fire it at a person but I knew then that I could.
Once the "garages" are finished I will move in my shop tools and begin working on things again. (My list keeps growing)


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

Im not pretending to know any one and nor do i care to know such narrow minded indviduals i was just pointing out that the conversation is an extreamist conservative conversation and it was bein fueled by the huffington post which is a extreamist liberal blog so dont jump to conclutions about the intent of my post cause it was a joke and if you are so easily offended how do you spend so much time on the internet because i never said i intended any thing towards you or any one did i


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I am really not a very good antagonist - I don't enjoy doing that.


But hey, at least your good at it. :grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stonewolf said:


> Im not pretending to know any one and nor do i care to know such narrow minded indviduals i was just pointing out that the conversation is an extreamist conservative conversation and it was bein fueled by the huffington post which is a extreamist liberal blog so dont jump to conclutions about the intent of my post cause it was a joke and if you are so easily offended how do you spend so much time on the internet because i never said i intended any thing towards you or any one did i


So are you saying that when some prominent liberal paper prints something we should ignore it? Ignoring the libtards is how we got here in the 1st place. The govt attacking conservatives should be ignored also? But maybe conservative groups like the tea party should not be allowed to exist in the 1st place, right?



stonewolf said:


> I love how such a extreamist conservative convo was started by linking to a liberaly bias blog ... Not even a media sorce lol


Yeah, we should not bother with extremists. If you ignore them long enough they will go away. It worked out well for Germans in the 1930's didn't it?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I watched the video presented by Mr. Denton, (thanks for posting). As I see it, the problem arose when elected officials or police refused to do their jobs, and uphold the law, or peace. I try to remember America is made up of lots of different people from different countries. I am sure the same things were said of the Irish, Germans, Jewish......ect. 
We have laws in this country, and they need to be upheld, also, when people are caught breaking the law, a "slap on the wrist" should not be the end result (for anyone of any decent). It looks as though Dearborn, Mich. may have a big problem, but seems the best fix would be getting people in place to enforce the law, including judges who will punish anyone found breaking our laws. This is America, we have laws and rights, there is only a problem when either is ignored.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

stone wolf, no one can hear your tone over the internet. I am the originator of the thread so yes, it would be easy to believe your post is directed towards me. Ill let it go at that.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

stonewolf said:


> Im not pretending to know any one and nor do i care to know such narrow minded indviduals i was just pointing out that the conversation is an extreamist conservative conversation and it was bein fueled by the huffington post which is a extreamist liberal blog so dont jump to conclutions about the intent of my post cause it was a joke and if you are so easily offended how do you spend so much time on the internet because i never said i intended any thing towards you or any one did i


Or you joke was not that funny... I know when I am trying to make a funny and cannot get the punchline to work right, I just throw in a line about punching hippies in the face. Punching hippies always seems to brighten everybody's day.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

The argument for not going against a population normally I would follow. But it is sort of like a dog roaming the street. You have no idea if this is a dangerous animal or not. I find it best to just stay away, with my hand on my blade just in case. 

I know and am friends with Muslims. Once they are found to be friendly then I am fine with anyone, Muslims included. But I will remain hesitant to be calm and free around a population of people who by their religion freely kills non believers.


----------

